
How do programmers in the west see programmers in the east? - solipsist
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/50831/how-do-programmers-in-the-west-see-programmers-in-the-east
======
rjhackin
this was posted 4 days back.. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2256774>

